# frank shamrock & aoki sig request



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

yoyo

I got up to 10k credits as compensation

The Request: Sig containing frank shamrock on the left, aoki on the right.

Pics: Your discretion, i'd prefer franks upper body and aoki's full body with those sexy pants! but w.e u think looks best

Title: Xeberus somewhere in the sig, subtle but clearly visable

Colors: red/gold preferably, but if not thats cool to

Size: your discretion, average size sig?

Upon finding a sig I will reward the person with 10k credit, and I will upgrade my account to lifetime member if I don't do so before hand. 

Thanks, all attempts will be repped. nice sigs not chosen but liked will be rewarded with nude pics of ex-gfs xD


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

okay slightly more credits now

so tell me how many you want for the sig xD


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll try and get something up, these two fighter sigs are always a little trickier to come up with.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I'll try and get something up, these two fighter sigs are always a little trickier to come up with.


awesume! thanks ya sir


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll also try and make something. And welcome to the paid side in advance! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is what I got so far, not really all that happy with how it turned out though.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats a nice sig man, maybe once I get a little more post count I might do a membership.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Unpaid members are not allowed to have sigs.

Buy a membership and let me know when you do and I'll reopen this.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

